# Silstar EF 35 B



## Hecht100+ (17. Januar 2022)

Die hier gezeigte Silstar EF 35 B ist eine kleine Rolle in der 3500er Größe. Sie ist nicht mit Kugellagern ausgestattet, sondern nur mit Gleitlagern. Sie ist eine typische Leichtbau-Kunststoff-Rolle mit einem Gewicht von 185 Gramm, frisch geschmiert wiegt sie 195 Gramm. Übersetzung 4,3 : 1; Frontbremse und beidseitiger Kurbelumbau.
Baujahr???

Es gab sie auch in kleinerer Ausführung,aber auch in sehr groß. 






Hier die Rolle einmal komplett.


Viele Teile sind bei dieser Rolle nicht vorhanden




Tellerrad und Kunststoffring für die geräuschlose RLS, einmal gereinigt und einmal nicht



Rotor mit eingepresstem Kegelrad und Zahnkranz der RLS, Rotor wird im Getriebekasten nur durch eine Spange gehalten. 


Getriebekasten


Frisch gefettet wieder zusammen gebaut



Einlaufen mit dem Akkuschrauber, beim Selberprobieren langsam Gas geben, bei 1000 Umdrehungen des Akkuschraubers macht der Rotor dann 4300 Umdrehungen in der Minute, da fliegt dann meistens etwas ab, Rotorbügel sind dafür besonders geeignet. 




Die Bremse war mal wieder etwas, was einen in Erstaunen versetzt. Beläge und Bremsscheiben waren in der Spule so eingesetzt, das eine Wartung oder Tausch eigentlich nicht möglich ist. Die Bremse sitzt ohne einen Feststellring oder Ähnlichem in der Spule, der Kunststoffrand war etwas erweitert, so das kein Teil aus der Spule fallen konnte. Wieso zwei Mitnehmscheiben übereinander gelegt wurden, die Bremswirkung hat dadurch keine Verstärkung als mit einer Scheibe. Die Bremskraft wirkt nur zwischen der unteren Scheibe und der Spule. Nach dem Abschneiden des Kunststoffrandes sitzt die Bremse jetzt ohne Halt im der Spule und wird vom Bremsdrehknopf gehalten. Eine Verstärkung der Bremse wäre möglich, doch das lohnt sich in meinen Augen nicht für diese Rolle. Leider läßt sie sich nicht auf Kugellagerbetrieb umbauen, vom Gewicht her würde sie manche moderne Leicht-Rolle schlagen.


----------

